# Remote Coder I Opportunity



## peaceloveerin (Feb 6, 2014)

Lee Memorial has an opening for remote outpatient coders residing in FL. I applied for this position last week and I contacted them today and they told me that I should get an email or call soon.

www.leememorial.org, then go to employment.


----------



## JerryzKid (Feb 6, 2014)

How much experience do you need for this position?  I've had my certification for almost a year, but haven't actually coded on a all-day every-day basis.  What type of experience do you have (if you don't mind sharing).  I don't wanna waste anyone's time if this isn't gonna be viable for me.  Thanks for your time.


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 6, 2014)

It says one year of outpatient coding experience preferred, but not required. I have no experience in the field and I passed my CPC exam this past November.


----------



## JerryzKid (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## kncquale@live.com (Feb 6, 2014)

From what I've been reading on line, there are certain requirements to even take the CPC. Or am I misunderstanding this?  what school or courses had you taken?


----------



## srpaul (Feb 7, 2014)

I am a coder at Lee and I don't see the posting.  Where did you see it?


----------



## peaceloveerin (Feb 7, 2014)

https://sjobs.brassring.com/TGWebHost/jobdetails.aspx?SID=^keV%2fHacanVFcKRbbLlktCdh91DLwvufvZ%2f9Iv7uGTg9w0KrOdnZ9qiaxGreSAYyH&jobId=235645&type=search&JobReqLang=1&recordstart=1&JobSiteId=5291&JobSiteInfo=235645_5291&GQId=274


----------

